# Nba Dress Code.



## Lakeshow_Pimp (Oct 2, 2005)

http://www.sportsnet.ca/nba/shownews.jsp?content=v101817A

No bling bling, no ball caps. What's next, travelling calls in the NBA?

posted October 18 @ 19:08, EST

(AP) - OK, so NBA players can't wear baseball caps or sunglasses while on the team's dime anymore. The baggy jeans are gone, and so are the sneakers that bring the big money for the bling-bling.

Wait, cover up the bling-bling, too? Just what is David Stern up to anyway? Why not bring back the two-handed set shot and short shorts while you're at it? Better yet, start calling players for travelling.

Soon this may really be your father's NBA.

In case you missed it, Stern on Monday did with just one memo what parents across the country have wanted to do every time they saw Allen Iverson sitting on the bench with a retro jersey from another team, a matching hat perched sideways in his head and chains dangling from his neck.

Please do not quote entire articles... it violates copyright laws


----------



## lakerfan8 (Oct 19, 2005)

thats the worst idea i have ever heared


----------



## NOODLESTYLE (Jan 20, 2005)

Collared shirts is fine with me, as well as Slacks. Sean John and Nautica sell plenty of these clothes.

But no chains, medallions, pendants is not right. That's like telling Kurt Angle he can't come to the ring with his "Olympic Gold Medal". I highly doubt if the players were wearing pendants with logos of their teams, they wouldn't care. It's just the fact that these players look like "Rappers" in a music video who degrade women and promote violence makes the NBA think their all wannabe thugs.


----------



## PauloCatarino (May 31, 2003)

Good move by the NBA.


----------



## LakerLunatic (Mar 1, 2005)

Glitch!!!


----------



## LakerLunatic (Mar 1, 2005)

I see the NBA's point, i really do, but this is somewhat of an invasion of privacy. As long as the clothes the NBA players wear arent offensive, then let them wear what they want.


----------



## LakerLunatic (Mar 1, 2005)

NOODLESTYLE said:


> Collared shirts is fine with me, as well as Slacks. Sean John and Nautica sell plenty of these clothes.
> 
> *That's like telling Kurt Angle he can't come to the ring with his "Olympic Gold Medal". * .


HAHA THATS AWSOME!!!!!! GOOD CALL! :biggrin:


----------



## Locke (Jun 16, 2003)

I really don't care one way or the other what the players wear, but I have no problem with this dress code.


----------



## ralaw (Feb 24, 2005)

Good move!


----------



## KoBe & BeN GoRdOn! (Aug 4, 2005)

Good Idea fo sha


----------



## Lakeshow_Pimp (Oct 2, 2005)

LakerLunatic said:


> I see the NBA's point, i really do, but this is somewhat of an invasion of privacy. As long as the clothes the NBA players wear arent offensive, then let them wear what they want.



good point! :bsmile:


----------



## kamego (Dec 29, 2003)

LakerLunatic said:


> I see the NBA's point, i really do, but this is somewhat of an invasion of privacy. As long as the clothes the NBA players wear arent offensive, then let them wear what they want.


Most companies around the world have a dress code and they can make the players wear whatever they want while they are paying them. I wouldn't want my players wearing retro jeresys from other teams while they were being paid to be on my bench...


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

I see the need for a dress code while on the bench because of injury or whatever, and press conferences during the playoffs, but on the way to the arena? That's not really company time. Plus outlawing headphones getting off the bus and going to the lockeroom? That even messes up with players preperaation. I know when I played I would stick the phones on as soon as we hit the bus and didn't take them off or talk to anyone until it was time for warmups.


----------



## ceejaynj (Oct 9, 2005)

I think it is a good move, as long as the players are on "company" time. The NBA is a business and has the right to do what every other company does. At my company, we can wear jeans, tees and sneakers every day. However, when we have client visits, we must dress "business casual"...which includes none of the above attire.


----------



## Cavs_Pimp (Oct 14, 2005)

LakerLunatic said:


> I see the NBA's point, i really do, but this is somewhat of an invasion of privacy. As long as the clothes the NBA players wear arent offensive, then let them wear what they want.



100% agreed :cheers:


----------



## LamarButler (Apr 16, 2005)

Yup I agree that as long as their clothing is not offensive then they can wear what they want. You cant just judge people by the way dress. Some people just need to become more open minded. David Stern is becoming a a lil too strict. With the Ron Artest suspension and now this.


----------



## Serg LeMagnifique (Aug 23, 2005)

Wow! He was too strict with the artest suspension??? Give me a break, if I was the commisioner, I would have done the same thing. I've read dumb quotes from NBA players complaining about the dress code and from fans all around. What's so hard to abide to it. They work for a company, which is the NBA, if they don't want to obey it, fine, let them quit. How is that invasion of privacy, as long as they get paid by them there's no invasion. Every company has their rules and I feel that if the players wore simple jewelry the commisioner wouldn't have a problem with it. But come on, some of the players wear the catheral's clock on their necks.


----------



## aNgelo5 (Oct 24, 2005)

I think that the NBA Dress code, is going to have alot of affect on many players, that like to dress with baggy clothes and such, but I think its a bad idea, this isn't going to change anything except the image of the player, but why change the dress code. Stern is out of his mind.


----------



## Drewbs (Feb 16, 2004)

aNgelo5 said:


> I think that the NBA Dress code, is going to have alot of affect on many players, that like to dress with baggy clothes and such, but I think its a bad idea, this isn't going to change anything except the image of the player, but why change the dress code. Stern is out of his mind.


No ****...

I think you missed the point


----------



## Lakeshow_Pimp (Oct 2, 2005)

LamarButler said:


> Yup I agree that as long as their clothing is not offensive then they can wear what they want. You cant just judge people by the way dress. Some people just need to become more open minded. David Stern is becoming a a lil too strict. With the Ron Artest suspension and now this.


Good point. :biggrin:


----------



## kamego (Dec 29, 2003)

LamarButler said:


> Yup I agree that as long as their clothing is not offensive then they can wear what they want. You cant just judge people by the way dress. Some people just need to become more open minded. David Stern is becoming a a lil too strict. With the Ron Artest suspension and now this.


If I have to wear "business" clothes to work why shouldn't a guy making a minimum of close to atleast 400k a year not? The NFL fines players if the they don't wear logo approved things during interviews before and after games. The NBA's rules are light compared to everyone else's


----------



## Lakeshow_Pimp (Oct 2, 2005)

i think its to strict.


----------



## lakerfan8 (Oct 19, 2005)

its a good idea but also a bad idea at the same time.


----------

